# early shelby



## kccomet (Oct 1, 2014)

just picked this up, badged shelco


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 1, 2014)

*wow*

very nice, good find!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 1, 2014)

skiptoothdaddy said:


> very nice, good find!!!




Yea don't see these a lot


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2014)

*Wow!!*

This bike needs to be in a museum.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 1, 2014)

kccomet said:


> just picked this up, badged shelco





*Very nice bicycle, kccomet.

May very-well be a '35 .. taking the one-year only tank .... see Tank No. 1001 near bottom.

The toolbox tank for '35 featured a ''cowcatcher nose'' for the taller motorbike with the five-inch head-tube ... see Tank No. 1000.

Your machine might take this dandy from a current ebay auction .. $950.oo with FREE Shipping ... easily cheaper than diamonds of equal weight.*


*Disclaimer ... that is not me selling this tank .... fellow must be new to older bicycles ... sheeesh ......*












*The shorter frame (3-inch + / - head) that you have is even more seldom seen than the standard (5-inch + / -) Shelby motorbike of the day. 

Below are some fotos of the 5-inch head specimen which was available in balloon or 28" high-pressure ..like yours.*











 *This "Buckeye" is a recent build by my friend, Ron ... AKA Oldnut  of Dayton, OH.*










*This last illustration is just kool ... hope ya dig it as much as i do ......*


.....................  patric







====================================
====================================


----------



## chitown (Oct 1, 2014)

Love the colors! Very cool find.

Can you post more frame construction details (BB, stays etc...) to document as Oldnut said "Yea don't see many of these". Could be a great reference for ID'ing future unbadged bikes with similar construction.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 1, 2014)

The Shelby Lindy also featured a cigar tank?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 1, 2014)

*Original paint 5 inch headtube*

Since this is becoming a Shelby motorbike party, I'll add my '32 (Morrow B hub).
The cowcatcher tank I picked up at MLC a couple of years ago fits it well, just haven't got around to patina matching it and never took photos of it cleaned up and accessorized.
Chris


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 2, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Since this is becoming a Shelby motorbike party, I'll add my '32 (Morrow B hub).
> The cowcatcher tank I picked up at MLC a couple of years ago fits it well, just haven't got around to patina matching it and never took photos of it cleaned up and accessorized.
> Chris
> View attachment 171471View attachment 171470




That 1000 tank will fit that frame last one I picked up was 70 bucks they also fit columbias 





 with the tall frame


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 2, 2014)

SPACER


*Oldnut ... I don't believe the '1000' tank will fit the shorter headtube Shelby ... 
the cowcatcher may catch the fork-crown and severely-limit steering.

Surely someone could mod a '1000' tank into a '1001' variety. 

Lemme see ... the '1001' tank on e-b ... BIN @ 950 Simoleons .. with free shipping .....

Or ... score a '1000' tank for hundreds of Simoleons less ..... and mod it as a '1001' mimic ......

Hmmm .... ?*


.............  patric









=======================
=======================


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2014)

*Shelby*

Verrry nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *This last illustration is just kool ... hope ya dig it as much as i do ......*
> 
> 
> .....................  patric
> ...




Wonder if this badge is for that motorcycle? Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 2, 2014)

spacer
*Using an appropriate fiber/woven/abrasive end-cutter on your Dremel or your Foredom  ... CUT THE COWCATCHER OFF THE TANK.

Your measurements need to be accurate.

Use an index-card to design a working-pattern of the repair / filler-piece.  

When you are satisfied with fit ... transfer this index-card information to a piece of suitable sheet-metal.  

Do not do anything heroic.  Measure, then check your measurements -- before any scoring, clipping and 
bending of the sheet metal.  

When you sense your accuracy ... clean everything with lacquer-thinner and attach the filler-piece in 
a manner that makes it obvious you respect what you're working on. *

.... patric
















=========================
=========================


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 3, 2014)

No on scrubbin rims shelby


----------

